# Gute Soundkarte



## ChristianLP (8. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, suche eine gute Soundkarte für's Gaming, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich warte auf Antworten


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Februar 2013)

Was soll angeschlossen werden und was ist dein Budget?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2013)

Prinzipiell die Asus Xonar  Serie,  aber welche genau, ist von deinem Budget und den technischen Anforderungen abhängig


----------



## belle (8. Februar 2013)

Ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis (guter Treiber, Anschlussvielfalt, relativ guter Sound) beim Zocken hat auch die hier:
Ich nutze sie selbst und bin sehr zufrieden für das Geld. 

Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D bulk, PCIe (30SB135000000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (8. Februar 2013)

Eine gute : Asus Xonar DX / DG
Die beste : Asus Xonar Essence ST-X

Bisschen mehr Infos wie z.b. Budget wären nett.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Was soll angeschlossen werden und was ist dein Budget?


 Solange das nicht beantwortet wird, ist jede Empfehlung für die Katz


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

OK, das Budget wäre so um die 40€ bis 80€  Und ich glaube ich nehme die Soundkarte, die mir belle empfohlen hat, da sie recht günstig ist und ich von Creative bisher nur gutes gehört habe.


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

Oder auch die Xonar DX, was würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen?


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. Februar 2013)

Die DX würde ich nehmen.  Für den Preis super Sound. Aber kommt nicht an die STX ran.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

Creative gut und günstig, das sind ja 2 Witze in einem Satz. Die Recon ist keinen Pfifferling mehr wert wie die olle X-Fi. Was soll denn an der Karte betrieben werden? Was muss die Karte für einen Anschluß bieten, PCI oder PCIe? Ohne Beantwortung der Fragen ist es sinnfrei über eine Karte zu reden.


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

Also PCI und PCIe ist mir eigentlich recht egal  Mit der Karte werde ich eigentlich nur Games zocken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> *Was soll angeschlossen* werden und was ist dein Budget?





TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Eine gute : Asus Xonar DX / DG
> Die beste : Asus Xonar Essence ST-X
> 
> *Bisschen mehr Infos* wie z.b. Budget wären nett.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Creative gut und günstig, das sind ja 2 Witze in einem Satz. Die Recon ist keinen Pfifferling mehr wert wie die olle X-Fi. *Was soll denn an der Karte betrieben werden?* Was muss die Karte für einen Anschluß bieten, PCI oder PCIe? Ohne Beantwortung der Fragen ist es sinnfrei über eine Karte zu reden.



Das Fettgedruckte lesen und beantworten. So sage ich nur klemm ein Bügeleisen dran


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

Es soll eine Soundkarte angeschlossen werden, PCI und PCIe ist eigentlich egal. Die Soundkarte soll für Musik hören und Gaiming benutzt werden. Budget ist 40€ bis 80€. Es sollte für *GAIMING UND MUSIK HÖREN* benutzt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

Ach so sag es doch gleich das die Karte an das Ohr geklebt wird, aber ich muss leider dazu immer einen Kopfhörer oder Boxen nutzen. Und genau das wollen wir wissen *was an der Soundkarte betrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Stolle2010 (9. Februar 2013)

ChristianLP schrieb:


> Es soll eine Soundkarte angeschlossen werden, PCI und PCIe ist eigentlich egal. Die Soundkarte soll für Musik hören und Gaiming benutzt werden. Budget ist 40€ bis 80€. Es sollte für GAIMING UND MUSIK HÖREN benutzt werden.



Du bist der knaller des Tages


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. Februar 2013)

Ich würde weiterhin die DX bevorzugen, weil die Treiber von Creative ein Klogriff sind.


----------



## crizzler (9. Februar 2013)

Die Asus Xonar Treiber sind auch nicht der Hit (ich verwende nicht die Herstellertreiber sondern die Xonar Unified Treiber 1.64), aber immer noch besser als die Creative Treiber. Meiner Meinung nach hat Creative sich zu lange auf seinen Lorbeeren ausgeruht und ASUS hat denen schon längst den Rang abgelaufen. Daher empfehl ich dir die Xonar DGX, einfach weil du primär zocken wirst.


----------



## hydro (9. Februar 2013)

Was passt dir denn am onboard sound nicht? Oder was erhoffst du dir durch eine Soundkarte?


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

Achsoooo, das meintest du  Die Kopfhörer AKG  K44. Dann hab ich noch ein altes 7.1 System von Creative, das ich jetzt aber nicht mehr benutze. Die Onboard Karte von Realtek gefällt mir nicht so, da der Sound für mich sosolala ist, ich will aber aus den Kopfhörern mehr rausholen.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Februar 2013)

Das sind 25€ Kopfhörer. Was willst du da noch rauskitzeln? Du kitzelst mehr klang raus, wenn du für 60€ bessere Kopfhörer kaufst: Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches Mainboard genau hast du? Bei Onboard soundchips ist alles dabei! von mieserabel schlecht, bis ziemlich top


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

Dann sollte eine Xonar DGX wohl bequem reichen


----------



## ChristianLP (9. Februar 2013)

Danke, auf die andere Frage vonDarkseth,ich habe ein Asrock extreme3 gen3 z68


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn der ALC 892 drauf ist  sit der sound noch so gerade OK
ansonsten creative xfii titanium oder xtreme gamer beide sehr gute gaming karten
 Stereo ist die asus xonar zu bevorzugen. dann xonar dx oder dsx Die DX hat ein Kopfhörerverstärker dran.


----------



## WTSHNN (9. Februar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Stereo ist die asus xonar zu bevorzugen. dann xonar dx oder dsx Die DX hat ein Kopfhörerverstärker dran.


 
Die DX hat keinen Kopfhörerverstärker, den hat z.B. die DG.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2013)

Für eine Titanium oder Extreme Gamer würde ich kein Geld verschwenden, da kann man gleich beim Onboard bleiben. Ob jetzt mit oder ohne Vorverstärker die DX hat mehr Dampf wie der Onboard


----------



## Darkseth (9. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meinem ALC 888 (Gigabyte P55a-UD3) war mein damaliger dt 880 600 Ohm bei 100% Lautstärke etwa so laut, wie bei der Xonar DX mit rund 45% Lautstärke~


----------



## belle (10. Februar 2013)

Mich würde interessieren wie viele Leute hier eine Recon3D wirklich selbst probiert haben. 
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dich zwischen der Asus Xonar DX, DGX und der Creative Recon3D entscheidest.
Ich kann in Sachen Treiber und Gaming auf jeden Fall absolut nichts schlechtes über die Recon3D berichten.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Februar 2013)

ChristianLP schrieb:


> OK, das Budget wäre so um die 40€ bis 80€  Und ich glaube ich nehme die Soundkarte, die mir belle empfohlen hat, da sie recht günstig ist und ich von Creative bisher nur gutes gehört habe.




Die neuen creativ sind aber die soundblaster z und die sind um Welten besser als die recon 3d, wieso willst du überhaupt ein altes Modell Kaufen was eirklich fail sein soll, nimm lieber die z. Treiberprobleme gibts da auch nicht wie alle immer sagen das war vor 5Millionen Jahren mal bei der titanium reihe


----------



## belle (10. Februar 2013)

Das wäre natürlich noch besser, der Aufpreis zur SoundBlaster Z würde sich lohnen.
Creative Sound Blaster Z bulk, PCIe (30SB150200000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ChristianLP (11. Februar 2013)

OK, dann wird es wohl die Soundblaster Z, da ihr euch ja so einug seid ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Warum muss ich zwingend eine Recon selbst testen? Ich bin des lesens mächtig und kann für mich selbst abschätzen was stimmt oder nicht. Ich hatte mit Creative viele Probleme seit der X-Fi und so einen selbstverliebten Verein der Kunden mit Füssen tritt muss ich bestimmt keine Chancen mehr einräumen. EAX HD ist ja quasi auch ausgestorben bzw mit Win8 nutzbar. Es muss natürlich letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden was er macht nur habe ich massive Probleme denen eine Kaufempfehlung zu geben.


----------



## SubLeo (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe 10 Jahre lang nur Soundblaster in meinen Rechnern verbaut, doch seit 2 Jahren bin ich mit der "Alternative" besser bedient.
Asus hat sich auf den Kern (den Sound) konzentriert und Creative auf andere Dinge. Die überteuerten Creative-Karten funktionieren irgendwann mal zufriedenstellend, falls du die richtige Treiberkombination gefunden hast.
Ich würde wieder eine Asus nehmen (erst recht nach den neuesten Tests).


----------



## ChristianLP (11. Februar 2013)

Hmm, da du ja Erfahrungen mit Creative hast, dann wird es wohl dann doch ASUS. Also was soll ich nehmen? Eine ASUS DGX oder DX?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Februar 2013)

Ist egal


----------



## SubLeo (11. Februar 2013)

Die DX ist klanglich um einiges besser als DGX.

Wenn der Preis dich nicht stört würde ich stark zur DX tendieren. Die DX hat ein sehr starkes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------

